# Advice on Church Membership



## Justin Williams (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Folks! 

I am not sure if this is the place to post this question but here goes...

I need help making a decision concerning church membership. I recently, within the past 5 months, joined a confessional ARP church. I really enjoyed the fellowship of the small group that I was involved in at that church and the theological richness of the worship and the expository preaching. Unfortunately a chunk of my small group and our associate pastor and worship leader will be leaving the church in order to plant a church in another part of the city as a daughter church.

I am applying to a graduate program in a town that is about an hour from where I live. In preparation for admittance into that program, hopefully, I have been looking for a solid church to attend once I move there with my fiance (at that time she will be my wife). Fortunately I have found a wonderful church that is very Christ-centered in its worship, preaching, and outreach to the community. In addition the pastor is on the council of The Gospel Coalition which includes pastors and teachers like D.A. Carson, Tim Keller, Ligon Duncan, Mark Driscoll, Mark Dever, CJ Mahaney, John Piper, etc.

The new church that I have researched and visited is only 30 minutes away from my current home which is the same distance I have to drive to attend my current ARP church. My question is then, should I go ahead and begin attending and move my membership to the church in the area that I am planning to move. Or should I wait until I actually move and continue attending the church I have recently joined.

I don't take church membership lightly and so I am perplexed about what to do. I really enjoy the new church because of it's Christ-centeredness but I also want to be faithful to my confessional church.

What should I do?


----------



## ADKing (Jun 5, 2008)

My advice, for what it's worth, is not to do anything hasty. Visit the new/closer congregation for a while and if you think you could feel comfortable there consult with the pastor and sessions of both congregations for advice. Church membership is more than just a personal choice, it should be done in consultation with the ministers and elders you are vowing to submit to.

Do you plan on on moving back to the original congregation when you are done with your program?


----------



## jambo (Jun 5, 2008)

ADKing said:


> My advice, for what its worth, is not to do anything hasty. Visit the new/closer congregation for a while and if you think you could feel comfortable there consult with the pastor and sessions of both congregations for advice. Church membership is more than just a personal choice, it should be done in consultation with the ministers and elders you are vowing to submit to.
> 
> Do you plan on on moving back to the original congregation when you are done with your program?



I would totally agree with ADKing. It is a serious business to leave/join a church and you and your wife need to be clear in the matter. It takes quite a few visits to a church to get the sense of the church and sometimes first impressions of a church are not always accurate so it can take time.


----------



## Justin Williams (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you both for your responses. I agree that these choices should not be made in a precipitous fashion. The struggle I will have is dividing my time between being faithful in my attendance and involvement in my current church and visiting the future church. Both only have Sunday morning services and Bible Fellowships on Wednesdays.

In reference to ADKing's question, I will most likely be remaining in the area in which the school is located. The plan is to be in school for the next three to six years. If my wife and I did move it would be to her home state of South Carolina.


----------

